
5G Phone Won’t Hurt You. But Russia Wants You to Think Otherwise - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/12/science/5g-phone-safety-health-russia.html
======
StanislavPetrov
Its very sad when what used to be the most prestigious paper in the world is
pushing corporate propaganda with the new Red Scare. Citing deranged
conspiracy theorist Molly McKew as some sort of an authority on anything
brings just more disrepute to The Times.

~~~
tzs
Dude...the second paragraph of the article is a link to RT's YouTube channel
where RT posted a video making the bogus claims that the Times is reporting.
There are other links within the article to other RT reports making more such
bogus claims.

I don't see how you can claim it is corporate propaganda to claim that Russia
is doing something and back that claim with cites _directly_ to sources funded
by the Russian government making the claims that the article claims they
claim.

I've also done some Googling and can find no backing for your claim that Molly
McKew is a deranged conspiracy theorist. Furthermore, she is only one of
numerous people cited. You make it sound like the brief mention of her in the
article is somehow crucial to the entire article.

~~~
StanislavPetrov
Who says those claims are bogus? Why would you take the Times claims at face
value, but not RTs? Intelligent people don't take any claims at face value.

Mollow McKew is a career neocon and registered foreign lobbyist for the former
Soviet country of Georgia.

The NYT also cited in this article employees of New Knowledge. New Knowledge
is the company that create fake bots to influence the Albamma election. The
scheme involved New Knowledge creating bots that appeared to be Russian and
then spreading fake stories in US corporate media that the Russians were
attempting to influence the Alabama election.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/us/alabama-senate-roy-
jon...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/us/alabama-senate-roy-jones-
russia.html)

These are the sources that the NYT uses to "debunk" claims about 5G? A
conspiracy theorist who is a registered foreign lobbyist and a fraud who tried
to influence an election using fake Red Scare tactics?

What's even worse, at the bottom of this bit of corporate propaganda using the
Red Scare to squash questions about 5G, the NYT admits:

“In January, The Times announced a joint venture with Verizon to build a 5G
journalism lab.”

------
gnicholas
I feel like I've seen some negative safety coverage about 5g, and now I'm
wondering if it was influenced by this campaign. Are there any legitimate
safety concerns, or is pretty much all of it bunk, as this article indicates?

~~~
sytelus
This is the issue. There will be billions spent on 5G but no one wants to
invest in doing an extensive reliable study that would perhaps cost 0.1% of
total cost. Lobbyist have already convinced government that there are no
health threats due to 5G. I would ask how you can make that kind of assertions
when 5G isn't even deployed or no reliable citable studies have been done. Now
Russia factor will make things even more worse because US will vehemently
assert that there are no threats only because Russia is saying other way.
There is a low probability of health issues but if there is one the cost would
be huge and effect large part of generation. It's like selling radioactive
toothpastes in late 1900s. No one thought there was a health threat in putting
radium in something you brush your teeth with.

------
IXxXI
Russia is one of china's biggest allies. Why would russia push an agenda that
5G, one of china's biggest products via huawei, is harmful to anyone. See how
that NY times news story makes no sense.

